# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أيُّ الإسْلَامِ خَيْرٌ؟

## أم أبي التراب

*أيُّ الإسْلَامِ خَيْرٌ؟
** 
أنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَ النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ  عليه وسلَّمَ: أيُّ الإسْلَامِ خَيْرٌ؟ قالَ" تُطْعِمُ الطَّعَامَ،  وتَقْرَأُ السَّلَامَ علَى مَن عَرَفْتَ ومَن لَمْ تَعْرِفْ."الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عمرو -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 12 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح = الدرر =
الشرح :
في هذا  الحديثِ يُبيِّنُ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم أيُّ أعمالِ الإسلامِ  خيرٌ مِن  غيرِها، وأفضلُ مِن سواها بعد الإيمانِ وأداءِ الأركانِ، وذلك  إجابةً  لأحدِ السَّائلين، وقد ذكَر النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم  أمرينِ:
الأوَّل: الإكثارُ مِن إطعامِ الطَّعامِ للضُّيوفِ والفقراءِ ابتغاءَ وجهِ  اللهِ تعالى، فيدخُلُ في ذلك الضِّيافةُ والوليمةُ والصَّدقةُ وغيرُها.
والثَّاني: إقراءُ السَّلامِ وإفشاؤُه لكلِّ مسلمٍ ابتغاءَ وجهِ الله، دون  تمييزٍ بين شخصٍ وآخَرَ، ولأنَّه تحيَّةُ الإسلامِ لعمومِ المسلِمينَ.
وقد جمَع في الحديثِ بين إطعامِ الطَّعامِ وإفشاءِ السَّلامِ؛ لأنَّ به   يجتمعُ الإحسانُ بالقولِ والفعلِ، وهو أكملُ الإحسانِ، وإنَّما كان هذا   خيرَ الإسلامِ بعد الإتيانِ بفرائضِ الإسلامِ وواجباته؛ لأنَّ إطعامَ   الطَّعامِ وإفشاءَ السَّلامِ لا يكونانِ مِن الإسلامِ إلَّا بالنِّسبةِ إلى   مَن آمَن باللهِ وملائكتِه وكتبِه ورُسلِه واليومِ الآخِرِ.= الدرر =


"لا تصاحبْ إلا مؤمنًا ، ولا يأكلْ طعامَك إلا تقيٌّ."الراوي :                   أبو سعيد الخدري -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح أبي داود-الصفحة أو الرقم: 4832 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن = الدرر =
الشرح :كانَ  النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم حرِيصًا على تَعليمِ أُمَّتِه ما   يَنفعُها في دِينِها ودُنياها، وما يحفظُ عليهم عَلاقاتِهم الطَّيِّبةَ،   وكانَ يحضُّ على التواصُلِ والتوادِّ والتصاحُبِ بين المسلمينَ، وهذا   الحديثُ تَوجيهٌ وإرْشادٌ نَبويٌّ لِمَن أرادَ سلامةَ نفسِه وبيتِه   وعَلاقاتِه معَ الناسِ.
وفيه يقولُ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم: "لا تصاحِبْ إلَّا  مُؤمِنًا"،  أي: لا تَتخِذْ صاحِبًا ولا صديقًا إلَّا مِن المؤمنينَ؛ لأنَّ  المؤمنَ  يدلُّ صديقَه على الإيمانِ والهدى والخيرِ، ويَكونُ عُنوانًا  لصاحِبه،  وأَّما غيرَ المؤمنِ فإنَّه يضُرُّ صاحبَه.
"ولا يَأكلْ طعامَكَ إلَّا تقِيٌّ"، أي:  المتورِّعُ، والمرادُ: لا تَدعُ  أحدًا إلى طعامِكَ وبيتِكَ إلَّا  الأتقياءَ؛ فإنَّ التقيَّ يتقوَّى  بطعامِكَ على طاعةِ اللهِ، وإذا دخلَ  بيتَكَ لم يتطلَّعْ إلى عوراتِكَ،  وإذا رَأى شيئًا ستَره عليكَ، أمَّا  غيرُ الأتقياءِ مِن الفاسقينَ فهُم على  العَكسِ مِن ذلكَ، فإنَّ الإطعامَ  يُحدِثُ الملاطفةَ والمودَّةَ  والأُلفةَ، فيجِبُ أن يكونَ ذلكَ للمؤمنينَ  والصالحينَ.
وفي الحديثِ: النَّهيُ عن اتِّخاذِ الأصحابِ مِن الفسَقةِ، والأمرُ باتَّخاذِهم مِن الأتقياءِ المؤمنينَ.
وفيهِ: النَّهيُ عن دَعوةِ الفَسقةِ إلى الطَّعامِ، والأمرُ بدَعوةِ الصالحينَ إليه.= الدرر =


 في كُلِّ كَبِدٍ رَطْبَةٍ أجْرٌ
 
"أنَّ  رَسولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه  وسلَّمَ قالَ: بَيْنا رَجُلٌ يَمْشِي،  فاشْتَدَّ عليه العَطَشُ، فَنَزَلَ  بئْرًا، فَشَرِبَ مِنْها، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ  فإذا هو بكَلْبٍ يَلْهَثُ يَأْكُلُ  الثَّرَى مِنَ العَطَشِ، فقالَ: لقَدْ  بَلَغَ هذا مِثْلُ الذي بَلَغَ بي،  فَمَلَأَ خُفَّهُ، ثُمَّ أمْسَكَهُ  بفِيهِ، ثُمَّ رَقِيَ، فَسَقَى  الكَلْبَ، فَشَكَرَ اللَّهُ له، فَغَفَرَ  له، قالوا: يا رَسولَ اللَّهِ،  وإنَّ لنا في البَهائِمِ أجْرًا؟ قالَ: في كُلِّ كَبِدٍ رَطْبَةٍ أجْرٌ".الراوي :                   أبو هريرة -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 2363 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح = الدرر =

الشرح: 

يَحكِي أبو هُرَيرةَ رضِي الله عنه أنَّ رسولَ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم  قال: بينما رجلٌ يَمشي فاشتدَّ عليه العطشُ فنَزل بئرًا فشرِب منها ثمَّ  خرَج من البئرِ، فإذا هو بكلبٍ "يلهَث"- أي: يرتفعُ نفَسُه بين أضلاعِه، أو  يُخرِج لسانه- مِن العطشِ يَأكُل الثَّرى، أي: يَكدِم بفِيه الأرضَ  النديَّةَ مِن العطش، فقال الرجُلُ: لقد بلَغ هذا الكلبَ مِثلُ الذي بلَغ  بي مِن شِدَّةِ العطشِ، فنَزَل البئرَ فمَلأ خُفَّه ثمَّ أمسكَه بفِيه؛  ليَصعَد مِن البئرِ لِعُسْر المرتَقى منها ثمَّ رَقِي- أيْ: صَعِد- فسَقى  الكلْبَ، فشَكَر الله له فغفَر له، فسأل الصَّحابةُ: يا رسولَ الله، وإنَّ  لنا في سَقْي البهائمِ أو الإحسانِ إليها أَجرًا؟! فأجابهم: في كلِّ كبدٍ  رطبةٍ، أي: في كلِّ كبدٍ حرَّى لِمَن سَقاها حتَّى تَصير رطبة، أجرٌ وثوابٌ  حاصلٌ أو كائنٌ. 
= الدرر =
*

----------

